# Immortal vs Century



## OC_Stan (Oct 6, 2007)

I am just now getting back into daily riding and want to get a CF frame bike. I've narrowed my choices down to the MB Immortal series and the MB Century series. I lean toward the Century Team or Elite due to the third chain ring, but am not really sure I need it. Excluding the 30 speed versus 20 speed difference, what are the reasons I should consider one over the other?

Thanks, Stan


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

I did fine on my 20spd Immortal Force, just get a 12/27 cassette.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*2 part question*

IMO you should really be looking at this as 2 very separate questions.


1. What frame geometry is more appropriate for you age, fitness level, intended use, desires?

While I suspect either one could be made to work for almost any purpose I think the geo of each is designed around very different riding styles. The century series being more relaxed than the Immortal series.


2, Should you get a triple chain ring, a double chain ring or even a compact chain ring.

Again the answer is based on some of the very same things. Fitness level, intended use, terrain are the keys.

In very, very, very general terms I would make the recommendation as follows:

If you are in 190lb + range and/or you climbs will be measured in miles instead of feet you should get the triple.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

OC_Stan said:


> I am just now getting back into daily riding and want to get a CF frame bike. I've narrowed my choices down to the MB Immortal series and the MB Century series. I lean toward the Century Team or Elite due to the third chain ring, but am not really sure I need it. Excluding the 30 speed versus 20 speed difference, what are the reasons I should consider one over the other?
> 
> Thanks, Stan


(Disclaimer: I don't like triples on road bikes because it's just 1 more thing that might go wrong.)

What kind of bike are you using for your rides now? How many miles/hours are you riding? What are your plans for future riding?

If your current bike has a double and you're fine with that then a double will be fine. Same thing in reverse. 

Are you planning or have you already increased your riding mileage/time? You can grow out of a triple quickly if you're going to ride more than in the past.

Are you going to use a bike as part of a fitness plan or just for occasional rides? For occasional rides, the triple will be fine. As part of a fitness plan, you'll grow out of the triple.

I am a 145lb aging baby boomer and have a Le Champion with a double chain ring. I do a local ride that is 8 miles long and climbs about 2400 ft. It's a pretty tough ride on a 11/23 cassette so I switched to a 12/27 and that works for me.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lifelover, that was a very helpful answer. Is everything OK with you this weekend, you don't seem your normal self?  Keep it up. That sort of contribution is really appreciated.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Oversane said:


> .. because it's just 1 more thing that might go wrong....


I don't understand? What can go wrong with a triple that can't go wrong on a double?



Oversane said:


> ....How many miles/hours are you riding? ....
> 
> 
> ....You can grow out of a triple quickly if you're going to ride more than in the past.
> ...



This makes even less sense. How does speed relate to the double/triple question?

How exactly do you "out grow" a triple and what are the consequences?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> Lifelover, that was a very helpful answer. Is everything OK with you this weekend, you don't seem your normal self?  Keep it up. That sort of contribution is really appreciated.


I'm just trying to win his trust before I try to sell him on a different brand.

It's a sales tactic I learned from Mike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> I don't understand? What can go wrong with a triple that can't go wrong on a double?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lifelover, it's the clearences that have always bothered me about triples. There is simply less room for error on a triple than on a double. This is just my opinion and I defer to your greater knowledge about such things.

And how do you grow out of a triple? I'll explain. See when you first start riding your legs ain't so strong. A triple makes riding easier because you have such a wide range of gear selection. Hills seem less hilly. But after a while your legs build up and pretty soon you find that you're using the smaller chain ring less and less. At some point you may start to wonder if you even need the triple at all. In effect, you have outgrown the need for the triple.

I have never understood a triple on a road bike. Mountain bike, yes. But road bike? 

lifelover, please don't get nasty. I know how you hate BD. In fact anyone who has ever read your posts here knows how you hate BD and their offerings. You've made your point countless times. But I'm sure you could care less and are just itching for another flame fest. I feel sorry for people like you.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think he might be trying to make an effort this time. I like it and welcome his (helpful) posts.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Oversane said:


> lifelover, it's the clearences that have always bothered me about triples. There is simply less room for error on a triple than on a double. This is just my opinion and I defer to your greater knowledge about such things.
> 
> And how do you grow out of a triple? I'll explain. See when you first start riding your legs ain't so strong. A triple makes riding easier because you have such a wide range of gear selection. Hills seem less hilly. But after a while your legs build up and pretty soon you find that you're using the smaller chain ring less and less. At some point you may start to wonder if you even need the triple at all. In effect, you have outgrown the need for the triple.
> 
> ...


I'll leave it at this;

At 145 lbs you certainly do not need a triple. However, you should be a little more careful with you rather strong stance against them. If a 190 lb noob who lives near the mountains were to take your advise, it could be the difference between giving up are keeping on the bike.

I do not hate their offerings. They are just not the end all that some folks like to pretend they are.

If I can convince you of only one thing it would be that you do not need to feel sorry for me at all. Life is good in "Greg's World"


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Oversane said:


> l....This is just my opinion and I defer to your greater knowledge about such things..



As you should!

If only you could convince my wife to do the same we would be friends for life.


----------

